# Vegetarians with juicers, get me back on track, please!



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

A few months ago I was given a juicer.  I was delighted and enthusiastic, making new combos and forcing my friends to try them.  I was feeling good and losing weight.  My fridge was full of all the great garden stuff.  Then somehow I lost focus and my bounty began to wilt.  I put together one disaster that had to go down the drain (never add Kombucha to your smoothie!) and my enthusiasm began to evaporate.  Yesterday I realized it has been over a week since I last used the juicer and the only thing left in the fridge is a sad little head of red cabbage!  Can you guys somehow fire me up again?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Take that head of red cabbage, get some potatoes,carrots and onions to go with it and add it all to a big corned beef brisket.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

I am a vegetarian, but the others will taste good together.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

Yessiree, Jan, I loved my juicer and have gotten away from it.  Been planning on getting a brand new one.  After a lot of experimentation, had myself a morning and evening concoction that became a great routine.  Yep, I too, was losing weight and feeling great.  Along with a steady workout regime, my surfing became better and paddling long distances and taking a beating in wipeouts was much easier.  But, I never heard of kombucha and wouldn't have gone near it if I had...

Thanks for the encouragement.  Gotta get back to it!!!


----------



## VaughnThomas (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty much any thing you want to put in there is going to be good for you!

Though with that said, greens such as kale and wheatgrass are especially touted for their health benefits.

If you've been enjoying vegetarian juices, why not try throwing some vegetables and juice together in a blender? 

I absolutely LOVE the flavour of greens mixed with bananas and maybe even a TINY bit of mint or lime.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

*Looking for Blender, Food Processor, etc, Please*

Since I am unable to do much exercising with my Spinal Cord issues, even though I am NOT wheel chair bound yet, but able to walk slowly to get some type of exercise, with my cane and massive back brace on.  I've seen on the television these shows that have blenders, juicers, and food processors that can you put whole vegetables and fruits in them, and they come out like a smoothie.  I am willing to pay for one, no more then $150.00 if possible.  But, I am total lost in what kind or make I should buy?  PLEASE anyone can help me decide on what to get?  I need to lose weight, so perhaps I may feel better, keep my Doctors happy without screaming at me about being overweight, even though they know about my Spinal Cord issues, but still want me to walk and exercise every day.  

Thanks for your time and have a Great day!

Howard


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2013)

Fox, I am kind of a novice at the green smoothie thing, but here is my two cents worth, anyway. I also would love to have one of those powerful blenders that they show on the TV infomercials, but the cost of one is prohibitive to me, so I just use my old Oster blender, and it will make smoothies just fine.
No, I can't take a whole apple, a couple carrots,and a handful of greens, and stuff it in the blender, and top it with a large handful of ice; and expect my little Oster to munch everything up like a Vitamix or a Ninja would do. 
However, with preparation (chopping and slicing, etc), and careful blending, adding water or juice as you go (as needed), even a basic blender will make a fine smoothie.

Also, if you have not tried making smoothies, and drinking them, you might spend all that money on a powerful blender, and then discover that you really don't care for green smoothies. So, if you start with a simple blender, and find smoothies aren't for you, you will have saved your money, and if you find that you DO like smoothies, you will be in a better position to decide which power blender you want.

Having said all that, my personal preference would be a Vitamix. I had one years ago, had to sell it during a cross-country move, and have missed it ever since.  But there are a lot of newer brands out now, and I think most of them would be satisfactory. There are some good used ones to be found on eBay , and sometimes you will find one on Craigslist .
If you haven't watched it already, I also recommend the documentary called "Fat, Sick, and Almost Dead", which is on Netflix , and I think also on YouTube .


----------



## janfromflorida (Jul 2, 2013)

My brand is Vitamix and, as you said, is very powerful.  Could never have afforded it, it was gift as the owner replaced it with a newer model.  It makes wonderful smoothies.  My problem now is that I have trouble getting the ingredients from the fridge to the blender.  I think cold just makes those apples, carrots, celery, etc. sooooo heavy!  Today I was determined to do a smoothie when I got  home from the foot doctor. Well I ended up half-righteous, made a salad with lettuce & tomato.  Then I got the very light container of ice cream out of the freezer and had dessert.  Nope, I really don't think there is any hope for me!


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Fox, I am kind of a novice at the green smoothie thing, but here is my two cents worth, anyway. I also would love to have one of those powerful blenders that they show on the TV infomercials, but the cost of one is prohibitive to me, so I just use my old Oster blender, and it will make smoothies just fine.
> No, I can't take a whole apple, a couple carrots,and a handful of greens, and stuff it in the blender, and top it with a large handful of ice; and expect my little Oster to munch everything up like a Vitamix or a Ninja would do.
> However, with preparation (chopping and slicing, etc), and careful blending, adding water or juice as you go (as needed), even a basic blender will make a fine smoothie.
> 
> ...



Thank YOU So Very Much for the Awesome Info.  I will look at the Oster blenders and do like you suggest with the vegetables and fruits.  You are correct, I may not like the Smoothies.  They look really good, but I have never tasted any at all.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 2, 2013)

Fox, there are a lot of other blenders that will work as well as my old Oster, and it was a yard sale find, to start with. I found a little food processor attachment at the thrift store, so I get two functions with one machine; so even though I know that this one is about worn out, I have not replaced it. 
I keep checking eBay , but even the cheap Vitamix  ones are expensive for me, so I will probably just look for one that can also have the processor attachment, and is affordable, or just newer Oster blender.

Also, as regards exercise, I can't do much either, due to a bad heart, and swelling in my legs and feet. I used to be able to walk several miles with my dog, every evening, but now, I need the "walker"(shopping cart) just to get from the car to Walmart.
However, I found (Craigslist ) one of those Tony Little Gazelle machines, and it works great for me. I can balance on it, because I am hanging on with my hands, and my feet don't have to lift, just kind of ski along, and it works your arms and legs both. Plus, when I wear out, I am not a block away from home, I am right there where I can lie down and rest until I recuperate again.
I do not know if this would also work for you, but there are videos on YouTube, so you can see one and decide if you can use it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not a vegetarian, nor do I own a juicer...but here are some healthy recipes I've come across over the years...:strawberry:

*Spring Cleaning Smoothie
*
Spring (or the turn of any season) is a great reminder to do a little internal
cleansing. If you are a regular smoothie drinker, then you will certainly enjoy
this great remedy for cleansing the colon and digestive tract. If you are new
to the experience, it would be a good idea to enjoy your smoothie in the
evening. By the morning, will have a fresh start to your day!

Ingredients:

1/2 cucumber, sliced
1 cup kale
1 pear, sliced
Sprig of mint
Half a lemon
1/2 cup water
Handful of ice

Preparation:
In a blender, add all ingredients (except lemon). Squeeze half lemon into
ingredients and blend to a smooth texture.

...(from PeacefulMind.com)

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Kiwi Surprise*

2  kiwifruit, skin removed
 1/3  cup raspberries (fresh or frozen)
 1  banana
 3/4  cup water or milk

1. Blend thoroughly. For more fiber, add a tablespoon of whole or ground flaxseeds.

Serves 1. Analysis per serving: 313 calories, 9.4g protein, 3.5g fat, 
 67g carbohydrates

...(from EnergyTimes)

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Strawberry-Coconut Smoothie *(EnergyTimes)

10-12 ice cubes
1 13.5-oz can coconut milk
1 cup strawberries
1 tbsp flax seed
1 tsp pure vanilla extract
1/4 tsp almond extract
1/4 tsp stevia powder (or equivalent sweetener)
1 scoop protein powder (optional)

1. Place all the ingredients in a blender and process at high speed until well 
combined (you may add more or less ice to taste).

Serves 2. Analysis per serving: 372 calories, 4g protein, 32g fat, 4g fiber, 
8g carbohydrates

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Vegan Energy Smoothie*

Recipe Yield: 2 servings 

Recipe Ingredient Details:

3 tablespoons flaxseeds
2 tablespoons cacao nibs
3/4 cup raw cashews (very good for maintaining a positive mood)
4 tablespoons hemp seeds (a great protein source)
1 tablespoon chia seeds
1 carrot (cut off the ends and wash)
1 banana (2 if they're small)
4-6 ice cubes
1/2 cup frozen strawberries
1/2 cup frozen pineapple (add more for a sweeter smoothie)
1/2 scoop vegan protein powder
2 fistfuls spinach
4 kale leaves (with stem if your blender can handle it)
3 tablespoons fresh ginger
water (as needed)

Recipe Instructions: Place all ingredients in blender and blend to taste. 
Source URL: http://newhope360.com/recipes/shopping-list-bag-smoothie


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not a vegetarian, nor do I own a juicer...but here are some healthy recipes I've come across over the years...:strawberry:
> 
> *Spring Cleaning Smoothie
> *
> ...



WOW!  Awesome Smoothie Recipes.  Thank YOU So Very Much for posting these Smoothie Recipes.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Fox, there are a lot of other blenders that will work as well as my old Oster, and it was a yard sale find, to start with. I found a little food processor attachment at the thrift store, so I get two functions with one machine; so even though I know that this one is about worn out, I have not replaced it.
> I keep checking eBay , but even the cheap Vitamix  ones are expensive for me, so I will probably just look for one that can also have the processor attachment, and is affordable, or just newer Oster blender.
> 
> Also, as regards exercise, I can't do much either, due to a bad heart, and swelling in my legs and feet. I used to be able to walk several miles with my dog, every evening, but now, I need the "walker"(shopping cart) just to get from the car to Walmart.
> ...



Thank YOU So Very Much for all the info.  I will check out Walmart on the blenders again, as I was there last week, looking at the Ninja products and they did have a nice Oster blender around $24.00.  Of course the Ninja products were very pricey, but hopefully they are very good for the prices they want for them.  For the walker, thanks for that info.  But, I force myself to walk when the weather is nice and when I go shopping.  Even though the pain may be really bad, but I just need to push myself.  As soon as I get home, I take my pain medication and by then I am really hurting, but I prefer not to take any pain medication when I am driving, even though I have a LEGAL Prescription for the pain medication I take, I rather be safe then sorry.  I get by okay walking, just walk slow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's a Cognitive Cocktail Recipe by HealthyFellow...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1451/healthy-cognitive-cocktail-recipe/#more-1451


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2013)

I have never owned a juicer, but after reading all of this I decided I must give it a try.  .. Off to Amazon ...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sly, since you are a great computer guy, just search the net for a good juicer.  Forget all the blather on concoctions.  Just pop some carrots and apples into the thing the first couple of times and you will be amazed.  Then, try adding some other stuff and the healthy drinks will flow.  Most important:  Clean it immediately after use and drink the juice right away.  Don't make a bunch to save in the fridge for later.  It's nutritional value is best consumed right away.

Juice for life, baby.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 3, 2013)

There are blenders, like Vitamix, and then there are juicers, so it depends on what you want to do, which one will work best for you. A juicer removes the juice, and leaves a pile of pulp, and you get a thin, clear juice. The blender just blends the fruit/veg into a thick smoothie, and you control the thickness by how much liquid (water, juice,milk,yogurt, ice) that you add into the blender.

Personally, I like the blender, because you get all the fiber, and nourishment that is in the fruit, and nothing is wasted. However, many people prefer a juicer. If you aren't sure which you want, there are some good videos on YouTube so you can see the benefits of both. 
I always check both eBay and amazon, as well as my local Craigslist , when I am shopping for something. Amazon is usually more expensive, but gets some great deals on their mark down items, that are often 50% off or even more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2013)

That Guy said:


> But, I never heard of kombucha and wouldn't have gone near it if I had...



I've had store-bought Kombucha in the past, from the natural foods/vitamin store.  It has a lot of health benefits, and some people make their own...http://www.naturalnews.com/041051_kombucha_healthy_drinks_SCOBY.html


----------



## janfromflorida (Jul 4, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> There are blenders, like Vitamix, and then there are juicers, so it depends on what you want to do, which one will work best for you. A juicer removes the juice, and leaves a pile of pulp, and you get a thin, clear juice. The blender just blends the fruit/veg into a thick smoothie, and you control the thickness by how much liquid (water, juice,milk,yogurt, ice) that you add into the blender.


well, the Vitamix is called a juicer, but it leaves no leftovers.  You can put in an avocado, pit and all and just drink it.  That's what I like best about this one.  Years ago someone had given me another kind of "juicer," which left a huge amount of pulp and was a horrible cleanup.  That worried me when my step-daughter said she would give me this one, but I was happily surprised.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Sly, since you are a great computer guy, just search the net for a good juicer.  Forget all the blather on concoctions.  Just pop some carrots and apples into the thing the first couple of times and you will be amazed.  Then, try adding some other stuff and the healthy drinks will flow.  Most important:  Clean it immediately after use and drink the juice right away.  Don't make a bunch to save in the fridge for later.  It's nutritional value is best consumed right away.
> 
> Juice for life, baby.



You got a point there.  I just need to be careful what I drink, since I am also a Type 2 Diabetic, also I got to watch out for my sodium intake, among all the other health issues I have to deal with every day. I will check out the juicers at Walmart again.  Thank YOU So Very Much for waking me up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2013)

Sly Fox said:


> You got a point there.  I just need to be careful what I drink, since I am also a Type 2 Diabetic, also I got to watch out for my sodium intake, among all the other health issues I have to deal with every day.



Since fruits have a lot of natural sugars, it's best to concentrate on using green smoothies, which are mostly vegetables like cucumbers, kale, broccoli, spinach, etc.  A small amount of fruit like an apple, pear, banana, mango, can be added to sweeten it and make it taste good.  Be careful if using frozen berries, that they don't have any added sugar in them.  Best to use fresh raspberries, blueberries, etc.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I have never owned a juicer, but after reading all of this I decided I must give it a try.  .. Off to Amazon ...



:thumbsup: Just bought a Breville juice extractor. They call it a juice fountain.  I call it great!  
Don't know why I never tried this before. 
I'm having fun with a Green Drink book that I got along with it ... like a kid in a candy shop... so many things to experiment with.   Even not knowing what I'm doing, nothing has failed yet taste-wise.   Do like the spinach, kale, any greens, options with fresh fruit.  I keep changing the ingredients every time I use it.  
Threw some crystallized ginger chips in this morning's concoction....well, maybe a little too much..lol


----------

